
TransferWise - aaronsnoswell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-13/london-s-lonely-unicorn-two-frugal-expats-and-their-billion-dollar-startup
======
aaronsnoswell
30s in to the video the narrator explains how TransferWise works. Am I correct
in thinking that this problem is very NP-hard?

